# Wrists matter here is why



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

Measuring your wrist is one way of assessing the size of your bone structure. Someone who has big wrists means they have heavy bone structure and that person is likely naturally more muscular than someone who doesn't.

"muh bideltoid" "muh back" these can look big because of muscles, long bones or even fat.

Remember if someone says wrists dont matter, they just have a feminine bone structure and are coping.

Wrists are also important for fighting like in a street fight, and also looks much more masculine with bigger wrists so you look intimidating aswell.


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

If you have thick wrists you also have wide shoulders, thick ankles, big ricage.


----------



## jahsuuu (Nov 25, 2021)

Wrist pill is brutal
Someone with small wrists needs to work out so hard just to have a little bit of muscle on their arms
What determines wrist size though, is it genetics or environment / hormones?


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 25, 2021)

Idk I have wide ass clavicles but dogshit tier wrists


----------



## thecel (Nov 25, 2021)

Dick circumference ideally should equal wrist circumference.


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

jahsuuu said:


> Wrist pill is brutal
> Someone with small wrists needs to work out so hard just to have a little bit of muscle on their arms
> What determines wrist size though, is it genetics or environment / hormones?


Mostly genetics but you can use HGH, but the dose would be high. I got a stack if you want PM me


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 25, 2021)

yeah thicker wrists = thicker bones = more weight for fighting

that is the only benefit.

i suppose you can counter this with gaining muscle/weight tho. but admittedly bigger bones will always look more aesthetic and attractive unless on a manlet body


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Nov 25, 2021)

assessing bone structure through wrist size ≠ wrist size matters

There is no point in just increasing wrist size alone, that's why it doesn't matter


----------



## ´´´´´´´´ (Nov 25, 2021)

It doesn't even matter but if you're so obsessed with it just roid, roids increase bone density and cure thin wrists.


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Nov 25, 2021)

I have 6’’ wrists


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 25, 2021)

exactly, small wrists are correlated with features that make up a weak frame.
Just look at my body, I have at the same time:
> small ribcage
> small wrists
> wide pelvis
> wide-set hip joints
> long arms


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 25, 2021)

Rush said:


> There is no point in just increasing wrist size alone, that's why it doesn't matter


if there existed a procedure to enlarge wrist size alone, it would allow to be perceived more muscular and more masculine. Let me make some morphs


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Nov 25, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> if there existed a procedure to enlarge wrist size alone, it would allow to be perceived more muscular and more masculine. Let me make some morphs


It would look unproportional to your other bone structure, and your hand.


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 25, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> exactly, small wrists are correlated with features that make up a weak frame.
> Just look at my body, I have at the same time:
> > small ribcage
> > small wrists
> ...


Brutal how your hips are cucking you. If they were narrowish you could pass as just lanklet but not with those hips


----------



## dakchuh (Nov 25, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> exactly, small wrists are correlated with features that make up a weak frame.
> Just look at my body, I have at the same time:
> > small ribcage
> > small wrists
> ...


i look like this


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> exactly, small wrists are correlated with features that make up a weak frame.
> Just look at my body, I have at the same time:
> > small ribcage
> > small wrists
> ...


If you are past puberty 18 - 21, you could try injecting 20IU of HGH daily since its acromegaly level

But you need money


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> If you are past puberty 18 - 21, you could try injecting 20IU of HGH daily since its acromegaly level
> 
> But you need money


I am 23
Even if I was 16, HGH would widen my pelvis ruining my frame even more, then HGH would enlarge my hands, making wrists appear even smaller.


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> I am 23
> Even if I was 16, HGH would widen my pelvis ruining my frame even more, then HGH would enlarge my hands, making wrists appear even smaller.


Doesnt HGH increase overall skeleton size?


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> Doesnt HGH increase overall skeleton size?


actually I have little knowledge about HGH, if you find any source showing how skeleton actually changes in three dimensions, it would be helpful.
For example, Rich Piana taking HGH as an adult, reported his head grew bigger so his baseball hats became more tight. His feet and hands grew as well. But what about umerus, ulna, radius bone diameter, wrist size, pelvis width etc?


----------



## samm735 (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> Measuring your wrist is one way of assessing the size of your bone structure. Someone who has big wrists means they have heavy bone structure and that person is likely naturally more muscular than someone who doesn't.
> 
> "muh bideltoid" "muh back" these can look big because of muscles, long bones or even fat.
> 
> ...


idk i have very slim wrists but large forearms genetically but i dont think it makes my frame look small

like my slim wrists make my forearms look bigger than they are lol

wrists were something i used to be insecure about as a teen tho bc ive broken them twice and my dads wrists are legit caveman size, twice the size of mine, can i make them bigger or nah?


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> actually I have little knowledge about HGH, if you find any source showing how skeleton actually changes in three dimensions, it would be helpful.
> For example, Rich Piana taking HGH as an adult, reported his head grew bigger so his baseball hats became more tight. His feet and hands grew as well. But what about umerus, ulna, radius bone diameter, wrist size, pelvis width etc?


lets also look at denis cyplenkov he could have either abused HGH or had acromegaly that caused the midget look because of the bone thickening?

But also GH makes every cell in the body grow 

Well most of the studies are done on growth hormone deficit people and the doses arent acromegaly high


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

samm735 said:


> idk i have very slim wrists but large forearms genetically but i dont think it makes my frame look small
> 
> like my slim wrists make my forearms look bigger than they are lol
> 
> ...


You are coping with muscles, i have huge wrists and huge forearms

my father who has even bigger wrists than me has bigger forearms than me aswell. So i guess its true that someone who has a bigger skeleton will likely have more muscle mass


----------



## samm735 (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> You are coping with muscles, i have huge wrists and huge forearms
> 
> my father who has even bigger wrists than me has bigger forearms than me aswell. So i guess its true that someone who has a bigger skeleton will likely have more muscle mass


im 6"1 and no gymcel at all in those photos that is my natural build.


----------



## court monarch777 (Nov 25, 2021)

muhh wrists


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 1416880
> muhh wrists


looks like a 12 year old


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> looks like a 12 year old


probably still slays


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

Crowz said:


> probably still slays


yeah he gets ur roastie mothers pussy wet


----------



## court monarch777 (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> looks like a 12 year old


a 12-year-old boy who has more women in 1 day than you have in his entire life with big wrists.


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Nov 25, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> actually I have little knowledge about HGH, if you find any source showing how skeleton actually changes in three dimensions, it would be helpful.
> For example, Rich Piana taking HGH as an adult, reported his head grew bigger so his baseball hats became more tight. His feet and hands grew as well. But what about umerus, ulna, radius bone diameter, wrist size, pelvis width etc?


He said his wrists grew 3/4's of an inch.


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> a 12-year-old boy who has more women in 1 day than you have in his entire life with big wrists.


"woman" jfl you are retarded


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> You are coping with muscles, i have huge wrists and huge forearms
> 
> my father who has even bigger wrists than me has bigger forearms than me aswell. So i guess its true that someone who has a bigger skeleton will likely have more muscle mass


It does, larger bones=larger muscles by default without training.

Sonny Liston had a 15 inch sized hand and needed specially made gloves. His wrist must be like 9 inches.


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> It does, larger bones=larger muscles by default without training.
> 
> Sonny Liston had a 15 inch sized hand and needed specially made gloves. His wrist must be like 9 inches.
> View attachment 1416938


thats what i said

also long bones doesnt mean frame


----------



## AscendingHero (Nov 25, 2021)

jahsuuu said:


> Wrist pill is brutal
> Someone with small wrists needs to work out so hard just to have a little bit of muscle on their arms
> What determines wrist size though, is it genetics or environment / hormones?


Nutrition
Genes
Androgens & Growth Factors

Check out chintuck's omega high iq thread on it: https://looksmax.org/threads/wrist-size-analogy-the-ultimate-androgen-pill.350043/

Bone density is so important


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Nutrition
> Genes
> Androgens & Growth Factors
> 
> ...


Genes & HGH 

all other are mostly cope but can be helpful


----------



## TeenAscender (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> Measuring your wrist is one way of assessing the size of your bone structure. Someone who has big wrists means they have heavy bone structure and that person is likely naturally more muscular than someone who doesn't.
> 
> "muh bideltoid" "muh back" these can look big because of muscles, long bones or even fat.
> 
> ...


idk man i know a bunch of zoomers with 6 inch wrists but are like 6'3 with 22inch bideltoids, and they skinny af meaning their bidelt width isnt from gymcelling or fat


----------



## materialistic (Nov 25, 2021)

Daily suifuel.


----------



## Tiddlywink (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 25, 2021)

Literally NOBODY pays attention to wrists irl, jfl at autists


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> Measuring your wrist is one way of assessing the size of your bone structure. Someone who has big wrists means they have heavy bone structure and that person is likely naturally more muscular than someone who doesn't.
> 
> "muh bideltoid" "muh back" these can look big because of muscles, long bones or even fat.
> 
> ...


Having small wrists likely means a smaller bone structure in general, but it doesn't necessarily mean a feminine one. You can have wide shoulders and a small waist/hips even with thin wrists.


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

TeenAscender said:


> idk man i know a bunch of zoomers with 6 inch wrists but are like 6'3 with 22inch bideltoids, and they skinny af meaning their bidelt width isnt from gymcelling or fat


it can be natural muscle sizes for example some people have big shoulders or a sixpack

it can also be long bones


----------



## ChristianChad (Nov 26, 2021)

Post your father's wrists, your wrists.


----------



## Yellowskies (Nov 26, 2021)

Tiddlywink said:


> View attachment 1416981




I want the left structure

the right one looks like abortion


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 28, 2021)

bump how will small wristcels cope?


----------



## Schnauser (Nov 28, 2021)

I have really puny wrists (and ankles) laughably so. However, most of my other traits are extremely masculine - huge brow ridge, wide jaw (almost) 9"dick, broad shoulders.
I think there might be a correlation between wrist size and frame size but there are a number of genes involved and I think this is a bit reductive. I honestly don't think there's really a correlation between wrist size and appealing to women.


----------



## Incellectual (Nov 28, 2021)

Wrists exist for many things but my favourite use is as a chopping board.


----------



## Slob (Nov 29, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> exactly, small wrists are correlated with features that make up a weak frame.
> Just look at my body, I have at the same time:
> > small ribcage
> > small wrists
> ...


roids NOW, short haircut, stop making that low t sad face


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Nov 29, 2021)

my wrists are 5.9 inches and I'm 17


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 29, 2021)

Slob said:


> roids NOW, short haircut, stop making that low t sad face


can't wear a short haircut since I must hide botched otoplasty


----------



## The Chincel (Nov 29, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> If you have thick wrists you also have wide shoulders, thick ankles, big ricage.


I've got Gollum-tier 6.8 inch wrists but my frame is still decent with big ribcage and shoulders 1.5 times wider than my hip even when skinnyfat.

I think in my case it's genetic, as my grandfather has the exact same wrists.



chadmanlet04 said:


> my wrists are 5.9 inches and I'm 17


Oh no my friend I feel so sorry for you. Even I somerimes feel weak and unmasculine due to my below average wrists. Can't even imagine what you are going trough.


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Nov 29, 2021)

View attachment 1420987



Handsome Truecel said:


> I've got Gollum-tier 6.8 inch wrists but my frame is still decent with big ribcage and shoulders 1.5 times wider than my hip even when skinnyfat.
> 
> I think in my case it's genetic, as my grandfather has the exact same wrists.
> 
> ...


Never got mocked for it before, neither from males nor women but indeed I sometimes feel weak especially when a girl has thicker wrists and bigger hands than me


----------



## recessed (Nov 29, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> Idk I have wide ass clavicles but dogshit tier wrists


same
im also really tall


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 29, 2021)

Handsome Truecel said:


> I've got Gollum-tier 6.8 inch wrists but my frame is still decent with big ribcage and shoulders 1.5 times wider than my hip even when skinnyfat.
> 
> I think in my case it's genetic, as my grandfather has the exact same wrists.
> 
> ...


it could be muscle mass


----------



## currylightskin (Dec 25, 2021)

7.5 inch wrist here on a 5'9 body. I'm so robust that I even mog guys that are 6'4 . The only downside is that I have wide hips too along with wide shoulders


----------



## currylightskin (Dec 25, 2021)

7.5 inch wrist here on a 5'9 body. I'm so robust that I even mog guys that are 6'4 . The only downside is that I have wide hips too along with wide shoulders


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Dec 25, 2021)

Aesthetically speaking wrists don't matter unless you have <6 inches. What really matters is height, bideltoid and hips/waist size. Most guys who have >7-7.5 inches wrist are fat endo manlets with small bideltoid. Meanwhile I've seen a lot of 6 inches wrists tallfags with untrained 23 bideltoid (like kelly oubre).


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 25, 2021)

currylightskin said:


> 7.5 inch wrist here on a 5'9 body. I'm so robust that I even mog guys that are 6'4 . The only downside is that I have wide hips too along with wide shoulders


what bodyfat


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Dec 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> Measuring your wrist is one way of assessing the size of your bone structure. Someone who has big wrists means they have heavy bone structure and that person is likely naturally more muscular than someone who doesn't.
> 
> "muh bideltoid" "muh back" these can look big because of muscles, long bones or even fat.
> 
> ...


They matter but at the same time I've met dudes who are like 200 pounds with flat stomachs and muscle who have like 6 inch wrists because they have wide set shoulders.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Dec 25, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> They matter but at the same time I've met dudes who are like 200 pounds with flat stomachs and muscle who have like 6 inch wrists because they have wide set shoulders.


The dudes who have the widest bideltoids are tall ectomorphs and/or mesomorphs. Wrists are a cope created by fat endo manlets. Your wrist size is genetic, unless you have some hormonal problem.


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 25, 2021)

TioJohn said:


> The dudes who have the widest bideltoids are tall ectomorphs and/or mesomorphs. Wrists are a cope created by fat endo manlets. Your wrist size is genetic, unless you have some hormonal problem.


I am low body fat and got 7.7 wrists and my bideltoids are wide aswell

But the thing with bideltoids is that they can become wide either because of long bones, fat or muscles. But wrists are just actual thickness but also can be big because of fat.

If you are lowbody fat and have big wrists and wide bideltoid then your body will look really great


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Dec 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> I am low body fat and got 7.7 wrists and my bideltoids are wide aswell
> 
> But the thing with bideltoids is that they can become wide either because of long bones, fat or muscles. But wrists are just actual thickness but also can be big because of fat.
> 
> If you are lowbody fat and have big wrists and wide bideltoid then your body will look really great


Mirin if you're skinny with thick wrists. You can have 6 inches or 7.5 inches wrists but as long as you have a good bideltoid you will look good. Bragging about wrist size is stupid if you're a fat endo. I know that if you have thick wrists you will have more muscle and be better at sports like armwrestling but it's not important for most people.





The one on the left has 6 inches wrists but his body looks god tier cuz his shoulders are top tier.


----------



## Yato (May 28, 2022)

7'' wrist idk if it's average or shit


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Thursday at 12:06 AM)

Rageeee


----------

